# Dutchie progress



## Danny Antle (Apr 23, 2011)

Sorry , I have not posted in awhile and have made some progress with my female dutchie, although still on the small side. She is now 12 months old, and request some input. I have taken her to many different places and environments since I got her at 7 months. I am concerned with her interaction with people and other dogs. By this I mean she really does not care about human attention or contact, which I don't mind, but if she checks someone out and they go to pet her she may nibble and then back away and give a small bark. Is this weak nerves or lack of socialization? She backs away from other dogs as if she is scared also. By no means do I want a petting dog but I do not think she is very stable around strangers. Or could this describe sharp or aloof behavior? Obviously she knows my 3 year old Malinois police dog, two small children and wife to the point where she is accepting of them. I keep telling myself she is still a baby yet and to be patient but this nerve thing has me concerned. Other notes, she hits a sleeve full mouth and has outstanding prey drive.


----------



## Brian Anderson (Dec 2, 2010)

can u take a short video of this? 

i am hesitent to say without seeing it.


----------



## Lisa Brazeau (May 6, 2010)

Too many factors at play here...

What was this dog bred for? Functionally, I mean? Ring, Schutzhund, KNPV

The very first step (until you figure out what's going on) is to STOP letting people approach her. 

Many dogs go through a fear period in adolescence - Your job is to make sure it doesn't become a permanent part of who the dog is. Practice makes perfect, so don't let her practice being a spook. Avoid the situations where she exhibits that behavior.


----------



## Brian Anderson (Dec 2, 2010)

Lisa Brazeau said:


> Too many factors at play here...
> 
> What was this dog bred for? Functionally, I mean? Ring, Schutzhund, KNPV
> 
> ...


this is true Lisa. I will add also. We not only have to steward the young dog. We also have to see the world as the young dog. what may be common to we humans could be traumatic to the young dog. One screwy event can mess with a dogs head and effect him/her negatively. Not that is the case here.


----------



## leslie cassian (Jun 3, 2007)

Sounds like nerves to me.

I recently fostered a mal puppy that was spooky with people. He would either try to avoid them or aggress at them. The biggest thing I had to learn was how to manage people. I watched people do all kinds of really inappropriate things in the beginning... grab at the pup, grab at his leash and try to pull him over, stare at him... all triggers for him to react in some way. Yeah, it was a learning curve for me. He was best with working dog people, who would generally just ignore him.

I socialized the pup a lot, taking him places both with my dogs and by himself. It didn't really change his spooky/aloof nature, but it did help me get to know him better and figure out what worked. I also realized that environments weren't really an issue for him, just people. Redirecting his attention to me if he was fixating on someone and not allowing people to get in his space was the best way for me to deal with him. 

He was also defensive/aggressive with some new dogs. Again, I had to figure out what his triggers were and manage him. 

As far as doing any kind of protection training - I figured my pup was not at all suitable. Lots of potential to be a really nice agility or obedience dog, but the wrong temperament for bitework.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

what does "nibble" and back away mean for a 12 month old dog?


----------



## Danny Antle (Apr 23, 2011)

I am raising this young female to be a dual purpose police dog, or at the very least a narc dog. She comes from Land of Oz Jett lines. To explain a little more of my intentions, I am currently working my second dual purpose police k9 and wanted to raise my own for a project and personal goal. I am trying to learn as much as I can about raising a young dog for police work as I have only experienced adult dogs that had already been trained. I do know and understand that it may take a few dogs and the proper lineage does not guarantee anything. Joby, I am not sure if I should know the answer to your question or not, but I do not. Remember I am trying to learn about trying to raise a young dog.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Danny Antle said:


> I am raising this young female to be a dual purpose police dog, or at the very least a narc dog. She comes from Land of Oz Jett lines. To explain a little more of my intentions, I am currently working my second dual purpose police k9 and wanted to raise my own for a project and personal goal. I am trying to learn as much as I can about raising a young dog for police work as I have only experienced adult dogs that had already been trained. I do know and understand that it may take a few dogs and the proper lineage does not guarantee anything. Joby, I am not sure if I should know the answer to your question or not, but I do not. Remember I am trying to learn about trying to raise a young dog.


you said the dog "nibbles" on people and then retreats..
just wanted clarification on what call a nibbling...


----------



## Lisa Brazeau (May 6, 2010)

As you know, most dogs that wash out of dual purpose do so because of lack of courage. 

But you can do some things to counter-condition fear: Make lots of rewarding events around new people, places, things, surfaces, etc.

But in the end, the dog is what it is and no amount of training will fix weak nerves if that is indeed the issue. If it's got plenty of toy drive, work on single purpose.

Where are the K9 units to weigh in here?


----------



## Brian Anderson (Dec 2, 2010)

If she isn't moving forward with great zeal .... I fear she isn't dual purpose material. Now the nose option is available but she will be hampered by the same problem there. I hope she turns out but from what I gather I fear she won't. 
dont take my advice as gospel I havent seen her. I do work and train LEO dogs and its not sounding good to me.


----------



## Chris Jones II (Mar 20, 2011)

Lisa Brazeau;301266
But in the end said:


> Yes.


----------

